# Emoticons kaput?



## Parla

I just left someone a PM and, when I double-checked my sent message, I found that when I'd clicked on the green check mark, that wasn't what appeared in the message! Instead, there appeared "**"! Let's see what appears here (I'm clicking): 

That's weird. The green checks appear properly here. Where the first one appears above, though, I hadn't clicked on the symbol; I actually typed a colon, the word "tick", then another colon (no spaces on either side of the color); that's what appeared in the PM I'd sent.


----------



## Parla

That's weird. I just sent myself a "test" private message, in which the emoticons appear in their usual pictorial guise.

Does anyone have an explanation for the apparently temporary lapse?


----------



## dreamlike

Everything works just fine for me, Parla. You may want to clear your cookies and cache. Things such as you describe sometimes happen when you haven't done it for too long.


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

In the PM section, below the text field, there are several options; one of them is "disable smilies in text". For my PMs, this option is not activated, and so the smilies appear as smilies. But sometimes, when sending a PM, on my way to the "Send" button, I may hit one of those options by accident.


----------



## Parla

Ah, thank you, Sowka! I strongly suspect that's what must have happened.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Were you using an ipad by any chance?

I have different weird things happen sometimes when I post from my iPad: I also have emoticons disappear: you post a smiley and the post appears without it. Same with links, sometimes (not always) they come out as just plain text (I even once was told off for that by another Mod )


----------



## Kelly B

For me the yellow smiley faces aren't displaying properly, but all the other emoticons are: I only see the top fifth of them, more or less, just a little slice of the top. I've cleared my cache, and this is true on both my iPad and my Windows laptop. It doesn't matter to me, but the mention of smileys caught my attention so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Parla

No, Rusita, just a plain old-fashioned desktop computer.


----------



## JamesM

Parla said:


> That's weird. I just sent myself a "test" private message, in which the emoticons appear in their usual pictorial guise.
> 
> Does anyone have an explanation for the apparently temporary lapse?



I wonder if you were responding to a message where emoticons were disabled.  I know that's an option when sending a message.  It may apply to the entire thread of messages.

The option is found below the message text when composing a message and says:

 Disable smilies in text
If selected,  will not be replaced with


----------



## Parla

Could be, James. Anyway, since that one PM where it happened, all has returned to normal and the smileys are back.


----------

